# Best Computer Under $600



## leSHok (Aug 17, 2006)

What is the best computer to get under $600.00
The only things it has to do is...
Burn DVD-R or +R because the one i have no says it does both and it really only does +R
Play atleast Counter-Strike v1.6 because it's all I do
Support 2 monitors
YES i want a monitor, keyboard, speakers, and a mouse
it doesnt have to be LCD or wireless
Be 512mb of ram or over

The reason why I'm posting this as a thread because everyone here knows a LOT of stuff. Please post some stuff back.


----------



## Redbull{wings} (Aug 17, 2006)

you could easily build your own for under 400 that would play cs 1.6 with 512mb ram if your looking for built computers(like from compaq or dell etc.)then i dont know a whole lot about it


----------



## burnitdown (Aug 17, 2006)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16883107086

good for everything, even has 1 gb of ram


----------



## soccerdude (Aug 17, 2006)

I know this computer is good but I don't know if it will play counter strike.  Here is the link: http://www-131.ibm.com/webapp/wcs/s...18425057752&dualCurrId=1000073&catalogId=-840


----------



## leSHok (Aug 17, 2006)

wow u guys are quick
anyone got anything else i should look at?
and if i can build one what are some parts?


----------



## diduknowthat (Aug 17, 2006)

leSHok said:


> wow u guys are quick
> anyone got anything else i should look at?
> and if i can build one what are some parts?



Out of the 2 computers posted, i would go for the first one, as it was much better than the lenovo one.

And you can build a pretty decent light gaming computer for $550 bucks. Just go with socket 939 instead of am2 and you can get a gig of ram, a 7600gs, and some other goodies.


----------



## leSHok (Aug 17, 2006)

the first one looks good but i want a monitor too and that one doesnt have one
What site do you go on to look for this stuff? I know a few but maybe you know some better?


----------



## diduknowthat (Aug 17, 2006)

i usually get my stuff off of newegg, been very reliable.


----------



## Redbull{wings} (Aug 17, 2006)

yes www.newegg.com is one of the best sites for computer parts all of mine were ordered from it and if u would like to build your own then check the sticky on it as it will have some helpful hints


----------



## burnitdown (Aug 17, 2006)

you probaly wont get a comp with a monitor that can play cs:s for under 600 bucks


----------



## Motoxrdude (Aug 17, 2006)

burnitdown said:


> you probaly wont get a comp with a monitor that can play cs:s for under 600 bucks



Yea you can. I am sure someone here will make a parts list for your comp for under 600$.


----------



## bball4life (Aug 17, 2006)

Motoxrdude said:


> Yea you can. I am sure someone here will make a parts list for your comp for under 600$.


Well, ya we could probably come up with something, the real question is though, an lcd monitor or a crt monitor.  If you want an lcd you are really going to have to skimp on some of the parts.


----------



## leSHok (Aug 18, 2006)

crt and not cs:sourse i play cs v1.6
yahhhhh


----------



## Ku-sama (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll build you a computer for $500 with a 17" LCD


----------



## leSHok (Aug 18, 2006)

woooo thatd be so coooooo
as long as it isnt slowwww...512 aint to shabby
leave me a message or whatever thatd be so coo


----------



## Ku-sama (Aug 19, 2006)

leSHok said:


> woooo thatd be so coooooo
> as long as it isnt slowwww...512 aint to shabby
> leave me a message or whatever thatd be so coo


 
its a
2.8GHz P4
512MB DDR333
80GB ATA133 HDD
GeForce 6200

do you need a mouse and keyboard, or speakers?


----------



## bebopin64 (Aug 19, 2006)

I've got a computer i need to sell also.  Sempron 2500+, 1GB pc3200, Pny Geforce 6600 256MB, MSI K8MM, and a microatx small case.  It has 2 HDD's right now with a total of 50GB but I can get more for it.  I also have a DVD+-R for it.


----------



## Dr Studly (Aug 19, 2006)

shoot, my computer can play counter strike 1.6

Edit: kusama, that is a rip-off... u offered to sell me all that stuff (xcept the monitor) for like $200


----------



## bebopin64 (Aug 19, 2006)

this case http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811144160


----------



## Dr Studly (Aug 19, 2006)

Processor: AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ Windsor 2000MHz HT 2 x 512KB L2 Cache Socket AM2 Dual Core Processor - $150
 Motherboard: MSI K9N Neo-F Socket AM2 NVIDIA nForce 550 MCP ATX AMD Motherboard - $80
 RAM: G.SKILL 1GB 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) System Memory - $90
 Video Card: SAPPHIRE Radeon X850XT 256MB - $130
 Sound Card:integraded - free
 Harddrive: Western Digital Caviar RE WD1600YD 160GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - $65
 CD/DVD Drive:NEC Black 16X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 16X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2M Cache IDE/ATAPI DVD Burner - $25
 PSU: POWMAX Demon PSDE580 ATX 580W Power Supply - $30
 Case: XION XION _ Solaris XON-403 Black with Green LED Light Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - $30
$600


gl, hf


----------



## leSHok (Aug 19, 2006)

ok a few things...
thanks encore for all of that, that's amazing you did that
and is ku-samas stuff any good...how much should i pay for that
i STILL need a monitor keyboard mouse speakers
and beboppin that is an awesome case how much you think itd cost to add everything else? if i plugged in encores list would it work?


----------



## bebopin64 (Aug 19, 2006)

no it only works with microatx mobos.  thats what i have.


----------



## leSHok (Aug 19, 2006)

okay, you said u needed to sell your cpu
i bet it's too much for me but how much are you thinkin?


----------



## bebopin64 (Aug 19, 2006)

hhow bout 550 built and ready to go.


----------



## leSHok (Aug 19, 2006)

this is so hard to figure whats the best deallllll


----------



## bebopin64 (Aug 19, 2006)

i have the best deal.  mine is portable in case you ever want to travel too.  the video card has as5 on it and so does the cpu heatsink so the components will stay cooler than normal.


----------



## leSHok (Aug 19, 2006)

can it support a second monitor
i have a converter for it


----------



## leSHok (Aug 19, 2006)

and also what am i getting for 550


----------



## bebopin64 (Aug 19, 2006)

iim not sure but i think it can.  this is the card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814133013


----------



## bebopin64 (Aug 19, 2006)

and for 550 you get the full computer:
Sempron 2500+
MSI K8MM
1GB Corsair RAM
80GB HDD
30GB HDD
DVD+-R
That case I showed you
PNY Geforce 6600 the link
And it is all built and ready to go.


----------



## Dr Studly (Aug 19, 2006)

bebopin64 said:


> and for 550 you get the full computer:
> Sempron 2500+
> MSI K8MM
> 1GB Corsair RAM
> ...



wow... are u and kusama trying to rip him off? the PC i configured is $50 more and is on a WHOLE different level that that... that isn't worth anywhere near $550....


----------



## leSHok (Aug 19, 2006)

monitor or anything else


----------



## bebopin64 (Aug 19, 2006)

maybe he wants a small comp thats built so he doesnt have to risk breaking the parts he bought.


----------



## Dr Studly (Aug 19, 2006)

bebopin64 said:


> maybe he wants a small comp thats built so he doesnt have to risk breaking the parts he bought.



dude, that is no reason to rip him off... ur just taking advantage of him...

look at this, if he doesn't want to risk building it...http://cgi.ebay.com/AMD-64-X2-4200-...QQihZ014QQcategoryZ140076QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

that CRUSHES your system and it is friggen $100 less!!!!!!!!!!!!1


that PC u offered him is worth $250 MAX...


----------



## bebopin64 (Aug 19, 2006)

my friend bought a computer off ebay and he got completely ripped off.  Also the computer on ebay has no video card.  And if you add $100 for an ok video card we arrive at a price that is "too good to be true".  Do you know what is up when stuff seems too good to be true on ebay?  A SCAM!!!


----------



## bebopin64 (Aug 19, 2006)

Encore4More said:


> that PC u offered him is worth $250 MAX...



Ok- 6600 - $95
Sempron 2500+ - $45
MSI K8MM - $43
1GB RAM - $100
80GB HDD - $50
30GB HDD - $20
DVD+-R - $29
Aspire Case - $85

total = $467 
$467 Now add building and shipping and we arrive at ~$550

What now biatch???


----------



## MadModder (Aug 19, 2006)

This now, biatch.  Some of those prices are above what I'd pay new for that item, and I don't mean through eBay.  On top of that, the parts are used so they definitely don't go for anywhere near MSRP. You're going to charge him almost 100$ for build & ship?  You can FedEx or UPS a standard computer for 30 and even 20 dollars in some instances, so that means you're charging him $70 for buliding it?  Charging him as much as you are is a rip-off, it's almost like charging him for his lack of expertise in computers.  

My vote goes toward http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16883102673, you get a decent system, and a free LCD monitor!


----------



## leSHok (Aug 19, 2006)

encore and madmodder
you kids are amazing


----------



## leSHok (Aug 19, 2006)

also if anyone else has any other ideas for computers keep posting links
the cpu i want hopefully doesnt go exactly 600 i wouldnt mind if it went below 600 but as long as it can do these things...
burn dvds
run cs v1.6
512 ram at least and 80 gb hd too
supports 2 monitors
speakers,keyboard,mouse and hopefully a monitor

ive been on ebay for soooo many hours trying to find a good deal,
itd be better if a store owned the listing because i am a little bit over half way getting to $600

thanks for everyones help!


----------



## Motoxrdude (Aug 19, 2006)

I'll configure you a computer tomorrow, I have to go now. I built my cousin a computer for $600 and it was good, so just wait until tomorrow morning.


----------



## bebopin64 (Aug 19, 2006)

MadModder said:


> This now, biatch.  Some of those prices are above what I'd pay new for that item, and I don't mean through eBay.  On top of that, the parts are used so they definitely don't go for anywhere near MSRP. You're going to charge him almost 100$ for build & ship?  You can FedEx or UPS a standard computer for 30 and even 20 dollars in some instances, so that means you're charging him $70 for buliding it?  Charging him as much as you are is a rip-off, it's almost like charging him for his lack of expertise in computers.
> 
> My vote goes toward http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16883102673, you get a decent system, and a free LCD monitor!



Half the parts are new and those are newegg prices.  550 is not really a firm price im putting out either it was the first number that came to the top of my head.  after thinking about it for a minute my revised price is gonne be $420.


----------



## Dr Studly (Aug 19, 2006)

bebopin64 said:


> Ok- 6600 - $95
> Sempron 2500+ - $45
> MSI K8MM - $43
> 1GB RAM - $100
> ...


These ARE USED products... which means that they aren't new out of the box... they may have been hardly used, but it is still the same... they are used...


Ok- 6600 - $50 (it retailes for $79 the AGP!!! u saying $90??? wtf?)
Sempron 2500+ - $30 (it retails at like $45 brand new)
MSI K8MM - $30 ($43???? wtF???????????????? thats how much it is brand new on NEWEGG retail!!!!!)
1GB RAM - $60 ($100???? dude, what are u smoking, this is used DDR RAM... u can buy this stuff new for $80)
80GB HDD - $40
30GB HDD - $15
DVD+-R - $20 (its used...)
Aspire Case - which one? pshh, a used case, $30


total = $275
lets add $30 for shipping... $310


----------



## Dr Studly (Aug 19, 2006)

Here is what you should get since you need an Operationg System,Monitor, Keyboard, Mouse, and Speakers configured in your $600 budget


Processor: AMD Athlon 64 3000+ Venice 2000MHz HT 512KB L2 Cache Socket 939 Processor - $65
Motherboard: ECS NFORCE4-A939 (1.0) Socket 939 NVIDIA nForce4 ATX AMD Motherboard - $56
RAM:CORSAIR ValueSelect 1GB (2 x 512MB) 184-Pin DDR SDRAM DDR 400 (PC 3200) Dual Channel Kit System Memory - $100
Video Card: SAPPHIRE Radeon X850XT 256MB - $120
Optical Drive: NEC Silver 16X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 16X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2M Cache IDE/ATAPI DVD Burner - $30
Harddrive: Western Digital Caviar RE WD1600YD 160GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - $65
PSU: POWMAX Demon PSDE580 ATX 580W Power Supply - $30
Case: Linkworld 3210-04-C2628 Black/Silver Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - $25
Monitor: SAMSUNG 793DF-Ivory Ivory 17" CRT Monitor 0.20mm (H) Dot Pitch D-Sub - $135
Keyboard/Mouse: Logitech Internet Pro Desktop 967457-0403 Black 103 Normal Keys 8 Function Keys PS/2 Wired Standard Keyboard Mouse Included - $17
Speakers: Logitech S-100 5 watts RMS 2.0 Speaker - $7
OS:Windows Vista Beta 2 - Free

Approx $650

i have no clue what to cut out
i purposly configured it so he could use Windows Vista Beta instead of buy XP for $100, and if you cut anything out to save you $50, then it wouldn't be a good  idea to get Vista then you are gona have to deck out another $100 for XP...

basically, what i am saying is that cutting out $50 worth of parts, will cost you $100... so it wont be worth it, unless you cut out $150 wotth up parts... so i would try stretching for the extra $50...


----------



## bebopin64 (Aug 19, 2006)

Encore4More said:


> These ARE USED products... which means that they aren't new out of the box... they may have been hardly used, but it is still the same... they are used...
> 
> 
> Ok- 6600 - $50 (it retailes for $79 the AGP!!! u saying $90??? wtf?)
> ...



DO YOU UNDERSTAND ENGLISH THE ONLY USED PARTS ARE THE CPU, MOBO, AND THE 30GB HDD!!!!


----------



## bebopin64 (Aug 19, 2006)

Encore4More said:


> OS:Windows Vista Beta 2 - Free



They stopped letting you download Vista.


----------



## Dr Studly (Aug 19, 2006)

bebopin64 said:


> DO YOU UNDERSTAND ENGLISH THE ONLY USED PARTS ARE THE CPU, MOBO, AND THE 30GB HDD!!!!



so? it isn't worth the full retail price unless you buy it from a retail seller...


----------



## bebopin64 (Aug 20, 2006)

bebopin64 said:


> Half the parts are new and those are newegg prices.  550 is not really a firm price im putting out either it was the first number that came to the top of my head.  after thinking about it for a minute my revised price is gonne be $420.



......


----------



## Motoxrdude (Aug 20, 2006)

bebopin64 said:


> They stopped letting you download Vista.



There are other ways to get it other then microsoft.com


----------



## bratton (Aug 20, 2006)

calm down, bebop. depreciation sucks but its reality. if you didnt know before, youd be ripping the guy off, so you know now. let encore take care of the situation.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Aug 20, 2006)

Encore4More said:


> Here is what you should get since you need an Operationg System,Monitor, Keyboard, Mouse, and Speakers configured in your $600 budget
> 
> 
> Processor: AMD Athlon 64 3000+ Venice 2000MHz HT 512KB L2 Cache Socket 939 Processor - $65
> ...



I would get this CPU and get the Gigabyte motherboard with it.
http://www.newegg.com/product/Product.asp?item=N82E16813128262

For playing CS 1.6 he doesn't need anything more than this.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814133177

Save a few bucks with this drive.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822152020

Or even this one.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822135106

This monitor is cheaper and its an LCD.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16824254002


----------



## bebopin64 (Aug 20, 2006)

bratton said:


> calm down, bebop. depreciation sucks but its reality. if you didnt know before, youd be ripping the guy off, so you know now. let encore take care of the situation.



What?  I know all about depreciation.  $420 for a built and shipped lanbox computer with those specs is a reasonable price.


----------



## bebopin64 (Aug 20, 2006)

Motoxrdude said:


> There are other ways to get it other then microsoft.com



Please let me in on these ways because I d/l vista and used a cd key that was valid but it would not work.  where can i get a working version?


----------



## Dr Studly (Aug 20, 2006)

monkeysims said:


> I would get this CPU and get the Gigabyte motherboard with it.
> http://www.newegg.com/product/Product.asp?item=N82E16813128262
> 
> For playing CS 1.6 he doesn't need anything more than this.
> ...



choosing that stuff only saved about $100... but now it is about incompatible with Vista so u are gona have to spend $100 again to buy XP


----------



## LHP (Aug 20, 2006)

*Great Deals*

Found at:TPCComputers.com

Computer: Pentium D 2.8GHz 1GB 300GB DVD±RW DVD Vid Snd + 90 Day Warranty for $499

Monitor: 15 Goodman LCD Monitor for $124.99


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Aug 20, 2006)

Encore4More said:


> choosing that stuff only saved about $100... but now it is about incompatible with Vista so u are gona have to spend $100 again to buy XP



Ok Encore, can you tell me what makes it incompatible with Vista?


----------



## Dr Studly (Aug 20, 2006)

monkeysims said:


> Ok Encore, can you tell me what makes it incompatible with Vista?



incompatible? nothing actually... but not recomended... some of that hardware will be laggy with vista..
i.e. the video card... it just meets its minimum requirements barely...
u don't want to run XP with its minimum requirements and u don't want to run vista with its minimum requirements...


----------



## dannaswolcott (Aug 20, 2006)

Id recomend a emachine. i bought a emachine from walmart for $550 and i love it! or a compaq, compaq is good also.


----------



## spamdos (Aug 20, 2006)

i think that encore has got it right, that computer will smash the other 'used' systems, its new, you will have a nice computer to do what you want and more, and i htink that if you can stretch for the 50 bucks, you will be pleased. 

encore has got it good. otherwise monkeysims is better if you must have xp instead of vista beta


----------



## leSHok (Aug 20, 2006)

thanks encore and everyone
the cpu parts and everything looks good
im still taking more ideas though
by the way encore tigerdirect has a crt for i forget 50 or 60 dollars cheaper
thanks!


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Aug 20, 2006)

Aha! I've figured it out!

AMD Athlon 3400+
http://www.newegg.com/product/Product.asp?item=N82E16819103010
Gigabyte Motherboard (Free w/ CPU Purchase)
http://www.newegg.com/product/Product.asp?item=N82E16813128262
Kingston HyperX 512MB RAM
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16820144113
eVGA 6200LE
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16814130014
WD Caviar SE 80GB HDD
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16822135106
NEC DVD-RW
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16827152058
Raidmax Case
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16811156011
Hanns-G 15" LCD
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16824254007
Aspire 500W PSU
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16817148027
Logitech S-100 Speakers
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16836121124
Logitech Keyboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16823126170
Logitech RX300 Mouse
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16826104001
Coolermaster CPU Cooler
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835186010
Windows XP Home Edition SP2
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16837102059

$597.60!


----------



## Ku-sama (Aug 20, 2006)

Ku-sama said:


> its a
> 2.8GHz P4
> 512MB DDR333
> 80GB ATA133 HDD
> ...


 

that includes a 2MS 17" LCD, XP Pro, Office 2k3, Nero 6.... how is it rip off?


----------



## Dr Studly (Aug 20, 2006)

Ku-sama said:


> that includes a 2MS 17" LCD, XP Pro, Office 2k3, Nero 6.... how is it rip off?



mine, and monkey sims system is a hell of alot better, and the same price...


----------



## Ku-sama (Aug 20, 2006)

although i included roughly $300 of LEAGLE software for less?

$200 of the price is the monitor
$140 of the price is the computer
$160 for software
$40 for mouse/keyboard/speakers....


----------



## bratton (Aug 20, 2006)

Ku-sama said:


> although i included roughly $300 of LEAGLE software for less?
> 
> $200 of the price is the monitor
> $140 of the price is the computer
> ...



he was pretty straight forward about what he wanted, so i dont think he'd care about having the software. he doesnt need a $200 monitor for a sub $600 system, either.


----------



## Ku-sama (Aug 20, 2006)

its a gaming monitor...

i can go for a budget 17" and save about $80 if he wants to


----------



## leSHok (Aug 20, 2006)

i really dont care about the size at all as long as its normal and thats about what...13 or 15 and whatever is cheaper is bettaa


----------



## Thug541 (Aug 21, 2006)

I have a Sony Vaio from 2002 that plays CS 1.6 fine with settings maxed out.

Sony Viao
Petium 4. 2.02 ghz
Radeon 9800
512 of Ram (you have space to upgrade)
Audigy Xtreme sound card.
Dual drives: DVD Burner and reader (does dual layer and comes with Nero installed)
160 gig hdd.

Has a bunch of software still loaded on the computer, I could leave it on, or erase most of it.  The reinstallation CD does not work for some reason, so if you wanted a fresh install, you would need a copy of XP.

But software wise, it has Nero 6, Microsoft Office, Adobe Primere elements, Adobe photoshop Elements, Sony Vegas, Sony DVD Architect along with some other fun stuff.

Flaws:
Cosmetically, it has a couple of scratchs on the side and front...also the flap that houses the usb ports is off.  The DVD burner is an upgraded one made by sony I bought last year but it is black, while the computer is a faint purplish/beigeish color.  Fan on card is kinda loud....also I had a driver issue where the comp would do stop errors.  However, I figued it was my wireless card and it is no longer in the computer.  I also don't have a monitor to offer...well that would be in your price range.

I'll let it go for $400.


----------



## leSHok (Aug 21, 2006)

*Do eMachines suck?*
They are soooo cheap on tigerdirect but i remember my friend saying they suck
and he doesn't know too much about cpus, but do you guys know anything?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Aug 21, 2006)

leSHok said:


> *Do eMachines suck?*
> They are soooo cheap on tigerdirect but i remember my friend saying they suck
> and he doesn't know too much about cpus, but do you guys know anything?



Yes. Also, have you though about just getting a cheap Dell and upgrading the graphics card?


----------



## leSHok (Aug 21, 2006)

ha i was thinking of doing that but once again i have no idea what graphics card is better then the last but all i need on it is to have 1 port for the monitor and some cards have the port right next to it and it looks almost the same so i need that too so i can set up my dual monitors


----------



## Thug541 (Aug 21, 2006)

Or...if you want new, this is for $595 on ibuypower.com:

Case (  NZXT Guardian ATX Mid-Tower Case w/400W Power Supply Silver )
Case Lighting ( None )
Power Supply ( Standard Case Power Supply )
Processor ( [Socket-775] Intel® Pentium-4 Processor 630 [3.0GHz, 2MB Cache, 800MHz FSB, 64-Bit + HT Ready] )
Processor Cooling ( Certified CPU Fan and Heatsink )
Motherboard ( ** iBUYPOWER Recommended ** [DDR2] ECS 945P-A i945P Chipset w/7.1 Sound, Gb LAN, USB 2.0 PCI-E MB )
Memory ( [Req.DDR2 MainBoard] 512MB DDR2-667 PC5300 Memory Corsair-Value or Major Brand )
Video Card ( ATI Radeon X300SE 128MB w/DVI + TV Out Video )
Hard Drive ( 80 GB HARD DRIVE [Serial-ATA-II, 3Gb, 7200 RPM, 8M Cache] )
2nd Hard Drive ( None )
Raid Controller ( None )
Raid Configuration ( None )
CD/DVD Drive ( None )
CD-RW/DVD-RW Drive ( [** Special !!! ***] 16X Dual Format/Double Layer DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW Drive Beige )
Sound Card ( 3D Premium Surround Sound Onboard )
Speaker System ( None )
Fax Modem ( None )
Network Card ( Onboard LAN Network (Gb or 10/100) )
Floppy Drive ( None )
Monitor ( None )
2nd Monitor ( None )
Keyboard ( PS/2 104 Key Windows 98 Keyboard Beige )
Mouse ( Logitech Optical Internet Mouse Black )
Meter Display ( None )
Flash Media Reader/Writer ( None )
Operation System ( MS Windows XP Home Edition w/Service Pack-2 )
Media Center Remote Control & TV Tuner ( None )
IEEE-1394 Fire Wire Card ( None )
USB Flash Drive ( None )
TV Tuner ( None )
Video Camera ( None )
Headset ( None )
Power Protection ( None )
Printer ( None )
Printer Cable ( None )
Warranty ( Warranty Service Standard 3-Year Limited Warranty + Lifetime Technical Support )
Rush Service ( Rush Service Fee (not shipping fee) No Rush, Ship Out in 5~10 Business Days )


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Aug 21, 2006)

Thug541 said:


> Or...if you want new, this is for $595 on ibuypower.com:
> 
> Case (  NZXT Guardian ATX Mid-Tower Case w/400W Power Supply Silver )
> Case Lighting ( None )
> ...



There is no monitor included with that.


----------



## Thug541 (Aug 21, 2006)

monkeysims said:


> There is no monitor included with that.



ahh tis true tis true.


----------



## leSHok (Aug 21, 2006)

those cpus are way to much
the prices are rediculous


----------



## bebopin64 (Aug 21, 2006)

what about mine for 420 shipped?  then that leaves money for a monitor.  and dont even talk encore how is 420 ripping him off?


----------



## leSHok (Aug 21, 2006)

ERRRR
idkk


----------



## Ku-sama (Aug 21, 2006)

oh, and i offer a 1 year warrentee.... soooo...


----------



## Geoff (Aug 21, 2006)

Bebopin64 and ku-sama, please remember the original reason for this thread.  Don't let it get turned into an argument over whos equipment leS should buy.


----------



## bebopin64 (Aug 21, 2006)

[-0MEGA-];410308 said:
			
		

> Bebopin64 and ku-sama, please remember the original reason for this thread.  Don't let it get turned into an argument over whos equipment leS should buy.



[-0MEGA-] is right, we shouldn't argue like this..........


........he should just buy my stuff because its the best.


----------



## bebopin64 (Aug 21, 2006)

Ku-sama said:


> oh, and i offer a 1 year warrentee.... soooo...



And I offer lifetime free tech support.  And I also offer a gift certificate for a free computer with mine, valid until the day before he receives it.


----------



## leSHok (Aug 21, 2006)

wait do this...
tell me how much
give me specs
ill probably go for the cheaper one, that can let me put more ram in it and burn dvds...and if there is monitors,speakers,mouse,keyboard itd be so much easier for me to buy instead of going on 50 sites


----------



## bebopin64 (Aug 21, 2006)

$420 shipped.

MSI K8MM-V MicroATX Motherboard
AMD Sempron 2500+
1GB PC3200
DVD+-R Drive
100GB of HDD space
PNY Geforce 6600 256MB
And this MicroATX desktop casehttp://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811144109

This will come with an optical mouse and a keyboard.  For an extra $30 I will include a wireless laser mouse.


----------



## bebopin64 (Aug 21, 2006)

You can then get a really nice LCD like http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16824116314 to complete it.  Whatever monitor you get, make sure it is a Viewsonic.


----------



## bebopin64 (Aug 21, 2006)

I also have an extra G5 that I will include for 30 instead of the MX610.


----------



## Iluvpenguins (Aug 22, 2006)

Bestbuy has decent computers with monitors,or futureshop or compusa or circuit city.

beboppin has a good deal there.


----------



## burnitdown (Aug 22, 2006)

iluvepenguins... those sites are overpriced and you need to pay tax on them. Stick to newegg and tigerdirect.


----------



## leSHok (Aug 23, 2006)

w/e ill just go ona site and build with some parts from all of ur builds or just buy a whole cpu w/e


----------



## bebopin64 (Aug 23, 2006)

I have a good price that you can't get anywhere because I got the mobo, cpu, and vcard for $10.


----------



## bratton (Aug 23, 2006)

im calling BS on that $10 claim. the sempron is junky anyway


leshok, dont let yourself get screwed (as in dont buy from bebopin) im going to join encore and monkeysims who appear to have given up


----------



## adz_619 (Aug 23, 2006)

You could buy either of these two. 

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/pcrange.html?NFO
This pc is quite good, It has a AMD athlon dual core, 300gb drive, nvidia 256 card and 2048MB PC3200 400Mhz DDR Ram 

OR...
http://www.savastore.com/productinf...59309FB10FBC405F237D141575E208B163C10C5EE64D5

Slightly more expensive, it has AMD Athlon 64 3700+ Processor with 2000MHz HyperTransport Technology , 2x512MB (1GB) Dual DDR 400 (PC3200) Branded Memory , 512MB ATi Radeon X1300 Hypermemory PCI Express Graphics* , 300GB ATA (133Mbps) 7200rpm Hard Disk Drive 

This pc is £79 more but well worth it considering the components in it


----------



## Jet (Aug 23, 2006)

You sure you can't stretch the budget any more?


----------



## bebopin64 (Aug 23, 2006)

bratton said:


> im calling BS on that $10 claim. the sempron is junky anyway
> 
> 
> leshok, dont let yourself get screwed (as in dont buy from bebopin) im going to join encore and monkeysims who appear to have given up



Call BS all you want but I built my friends new computer for him so he gave me his old parts for $10.  Don't talk about things you don't know.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Aug 23, 2006)

bratton said:


> im going to join encore and monkeysims who appear to have given up



I've haven't really given up, I've just been at school, and haven't posted in a few days.


----------



## leSHok (Aug 24, 2006)

adz_619 all of that are in uhh pounds
im in americaaa


----------



## bratton (Aug 24, 2006)

bebopin64 said:


> Call BS all you want but I built my friends new computer for him so he gave me his old parts for $10.  Don't talk about things you don't know.



if you werent so selfish to begin with in this situation i never would have felt the need to say anything at all.


----------



## bebopin64 (Aug 25, 2006)

bratton said:


> if you werent so selfish to begin with in this situation i never would have felt the need to say anything at all.



Selfish?  I'm trying to sell my computer so I can buy lunch for the next 3 months.


----------

